# Bubble Foggers



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Greetings and good day all! I've resisted the urge to go Halloween nuts for long enough, and the demons are once again taking control of my brain. (Ron Howard voice: "He's actually just been seeing all the new Halloween stuff being advertised on facebook.") Anyway, I've sort of fallen in love with the idea of a bubble fogger (maybe even a UV one!). The problem is that I can't seem to find anything around right now! Amazon yields plenty of fog machines and plenty of bubble machines, but not a bubble fogger; and google gives plenty of results too, but following the links leads to "not in stock" or similar messages.

So, I says to my wife, I says, "M'lady dearest, I return from the treacherous webs with but naught!" After clarifying for the sake of her furrowed brow, she suggested the possibility of modifying a bubble machine to have the fog intake, which I hadn't considered in my melancholy.

Long story short, does anyone have any suggestions on finding a good quality bubble fogger, and/or modifying things for that purpose? 

Thanks, and happy hauntings!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Not sure of your budget, but Froggy's Fog is a very reputable vendor within the haunted attraction industry. They have been around for years and have fantastic customer service.

They have a couple bubble foggers on their site, but this is the cheapest I found:
http://www.froggysfog.com/machines/...venus-fog-bubble-machine-4-machines-in-1.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Thank you FYF! That was a little more than I hoped to pay, but I'm a sucker. Since it's a new offering (no reviews, videos, nada), I'll give it a go once we get it and post a video!

I'm planning to get some of the UV bubbles (as I've got real black light CFLs that should light things up perfectly) to fill our porch come Halloween night! My biggest hope now is that shipping is quick.

Thanks again, FYF, and happy haunting!


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Another question: Anyone familiar with Tekno Bubbles? Any reviews?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am also purchasing a bubble fogger from Froggys. I will try to post some video as well when i get it. I pre ordered it 2 months ago. 

On the bubbles, I don't have any info on them. I ordered the Max bubbles for my fogger.


----------

